# Wyndham Points Question Please



## ScubaKat (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,

I have been reading and learning so much on this forum!  We are interested in purchasing timeshare as we start thinking about our yearly vacations...  We currently own DVC since we LOVE going and Dd is still young so hopefully we still have years to enjoy.

We live in NC and are currently looking at purchasing Wyndham points for our non Disney vacations.  We are thinking about buying at one of the Myrtle Beach resorts but the MF fees seems higher than others.. Our question is how important is the home resort advantage for Myrtle Beach during the summer months?  Is it worth the extra cost?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 29, 2011)

ScubaKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been reading and learning so much on this forum!  We are interested in purchasing timeshare as we start thinking about our yearly vacations...  We currently own DVC since we LOVE going and Dd is still young so hopefully we still have years to enjoy.
> 
> ...



If you want Wyndham Myrtle Beach from July 1 - August 20 you had best own there.  It is one of the few - maybe the only - Wyndham resorts that really are that hard to get in their prime season.  Most of the others have longer windows or more units thus they will have a reasonable amount of units available to virtually any points owner at the 10 month mark. But not MB in that specific time frame. Once school opens (3 week in August) if you can use that time you'll be fine. But if you need July or the first 3 weks of August you'd better have a hefty ARP & make use of it.  Only a lucky few get any of that time at the 10 month, open season mark. Virtually every Wyndham resort sales will tell you the same about their resort - only at Myrtle Beach it's actually true!


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Jun 29, 2011)

ScubaKat,

Welcome to TUG.

I am going to move your thread to the Wyndham Forum because you will get more input to your questions at that Forum.

If you plan to eventually use your Wyndham Points to acquire internal reservations at Wyndham's newer resorts in North Myrtle Beach and you feel that you must vacation during the Summer Season (when school is out of session) you should consider making a purchase that involves a Wyndham Resort at North Myrtle Beach or Myrtle Beach.

All the Wyndham resorts at North Myrtle Beach and Myrtle Beach share Advance Reservation Priority (ARP) meaning you can make a reservation thirteen months before check-in at the earliest because you are an owner at a Myrtle Beach area Wyndham resort. 

After the ARP period expires you still will have a chance at Wyndham Myrtle Beach properties during the Summer but the availability will be considerably less for non-owners and most of the high demand, choice ocean front properties will be booked. 

That means that if you want Myrtle Beach during the period of time that demand is the highest you will have to be quick during the first few weeks that the regular reservation period is open to have a reasonable chance at whatever is left of the choice properties during the Regular Reservation period (ten months out) when all other Wyndham owners try to make their reservations.

Can you get a decent reservation at a Wyndham Myrtle Beach area resort without actually owning at one of the Myrtle Beach area resorts?  Of Course; but most who really want to get the best available Units will become owners and will be on the phone exactly thirteen months to the day before their desired check-in. 

If you decide to purchase your points tied to a resort other than Myrtle Beach you need to be careful when deciding where to buy.  Do your homework by reading everything that you can about Wyndham Resorts here at TUG and ask questions.


----------



## antjmar (Jun 29, 2011)

ScubaKat said:


> Hi,
> Our question is how important is the home resort advantage for Myrtle Beach during the summer months?  Is it worth the extra cost?
> 
> Thanks so much!!



I think you need ARP for myrtle beach in the summer months as already mentioned. 

Just  want to add that converted fixed weeks at the "older resorts"  (eg. westwinds) only ARP the week that is listed on the deed. UDI contracts will get you ARP at any myrtle beach resort.

To complicate things Westwinds has both UDI  and converted fixed weeks The UDI points cost more in MF than the converted fixed weeks but you can get the ARP at any MB area resort!


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 29, 2011)

antjmar said:


> > Contract Type: Undivided Interest (UDI)  Points: 266,000
> >
> > Total HOA Fee
> > Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $5.19
> > ...


----------



## DrBopp (Jun 30, 2011)

ScubaKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been reading and learning so much on this forum!  We are interested in purchasing timeshare as we start thinking about our yearly vacations...  We currently own DVC since we LOVE going and Dd is still young so hopefully we still have years to enjoy.
> 
> ...



While everything said previously was true, I also live in NC and the school year is a little different because most schools in NC are out by June 10th, so there are some units available at 10 months. Ocean Blvd may have some units available then, but the other resorts with cheaper points will most likely be booked. That being said, I was able to secure my reservation for 6/11/11 - 6/18/11 in December 2010. Maybe I got lucky, maybe not. I think I would go for the cheaper MF over the long haul. Just my opinion.

Gordon


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 30, 2011)

Check-In Nights Unit Type Details  Points Discount
 Points  
07/02/2011 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe   203,000  101,500   


Checked first availablity for Mrytle Beach and this poped up.  The 203,000 is regular points the 101,500 is the discounted points.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 30, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Check-In Nights Unit Type Details  Points Discount
> Points
> 07/02/2011 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe   203,000  101,500
> 
> ...




This is almost certainly a cancellation.  If you need to plan in advance, you would probably not be able to count on getting July in Myrtle Beach unless you own there.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 30, 2011)

learnalot said:


> This is almost certainly a cancellation.  If you need to plan in advance, you would probably not be able to count on getting July in Myrtle Beach unless you own there.



You are right.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 30, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> You are right.



Nice of you to check for her, though, Longwell


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 30, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Check-In Nights Unit Type Details  Points Discount
> Points
> 07/02/2011 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe   203,000  101,500
> 
> ...



I don't see that discount rate when i check...Are you platinum?


----------



## learnalot (Jun 30, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I don't see that discount rate when i check...Are you platinum?



Yes, that is a Platinum discount.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 30, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Yes, that is a Platinum discount.



Yes I am platium.  Someone must just of dumped a bunch of inventory into the system.  I just booked Old Town Alexandria for July 15 for 2 nights.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 30, 2011)

We have had great luck with that type of last minute availability in the Wyndham system (before we sold it of course).  More often than not we could plan to be in an area/resort/date without a confirmed reservation just a request with Wyndham - especially if they have many units either in one large resort or multiple resorts - in the area we desired. We make all the other arrangements & wait. 7 out of 10 tries we got it - the others we changed plans or resorts & still went.  Scary to do at first but then it became a habit.  Rentals helped as well.  So being high demand - sold out really doesn't always mean you won't get it if you can be flexible.


----------



## antjmar (Jun 30, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Check-In Nights Unit Type Details  Points Discount
> Points
> 07/02/2011 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe   203,000  101,500
> 
> ...


Why do people bother cancelling I though at less than15 days prior to check in you lost all points. 
I ask this since my son is sick and I am supposed to be going to MB on Saturday, Still not sure if he will be well enough to travel... I  figured I would just lose points for cancelling so late. 
BTW I got lucky also and got my 4th of july week reservation a few months ago...


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 30, 2011)

antjmar said:


> Why do people bother cancelling I though at less than15 days prior to check in you lost all points.
> I ask this since my son is sick and I am supposed to be going to MB on Saturday, Still not sure if he will be well enough to travel... I  figured I would just lose points for cancelling so late.
> BTW I got lucky also and got my 4th of july week reservation a few months ago...



Sorry to hear about your son.  Maybe some one reading this thread would rent it from you on last minute notice.  I just cancelled Skyline Towers for July 15 to take Old Town Alexandria.  I for one do a number of cancelations on a routine basis.  At the 60 day point I take what I can get a Skyline Towers, Old Town Alexandria, National Harbor, and Shawnee Mountain during the Summer months.  This year, Skyline Tower is the only one that consistantly has some last minute availability over the Summer.  Then as the other resorts come up later on, I take them and cancel the one I do not want at the 16 day out or longer level.  Also, I suspect, people in the rental game book the good weeks/days and if they do not want them cancel them at the last minute because they could not get rentals.  This group could range from Big Boys like the various Wyndham companies to the small person trying to manage excess points.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 30, 2011)

antjmar said:


> Why do people bother cancelling I though at less than15 days prior to check in you lost all points.
> I ask this since my son is sick and I am supposed to be going to MB on Saturday, Still not sure if he will be well enough to travel... I  figured I would just lose points for cancelling so late.
> BTW I got lucky also and got my 4th of july week reservation a few months ago...



It's possible it's been sitting in there for a week or so but no one checked.  Sorry to hear your son is sick.  Might be worth a call to Owner Relations.  They might be willing to make an exception to their usual cancellation policy - especially for a Myrtle Beach reservation that they might be able to rent on EH.  Worth a shot anyway if you don't think you're going to be able to go.


----------



## antjmar (Jun 30, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Sorry to hear about your son.  Maybe some one reading this thread would rent it from you on last minute notice.


Thank you. 
Actually I was thinking about posting it here if qwe cant go. I will see what Dr. says today....  He has been talking about going  to MB  for months so I really want to take him even if I lose a few days in the begining.

@learnalot
Thank you. I will call them and see what they say if Dr. gives us bad news.   I imagine they would rent it immediately. 

Thank you both for the advice.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 30, 2011)

antjmar said:


> Thank you.
> Actually I was thinking about posting it here if qwe cant go. I will see what Dr. says today....  He has been talking about going  to MB  for months so I really want to take him even if I lose a few days in the begining.
> 
> @learnalot
> ...



Perhaps they would even modify it for you and take the holiday weekend, which they could almost certainly rent, leaving you the rest of your reservation and him some extra time to feel a little better.  I hope it works out for you and that your son gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## am1 (Jun 30, 2011)

learnalot said:


> It's possible it's been sitting in there for a week or so but no one checked.  Sorry to hear your son is sick.  Might be worth a call to Owner Relations.  They might be willing to make an exception to their usual cancellation policy - especially for a Myrtle Beach reservation that they might be able to rent on EH.  Worth a shot anyway if you don't think you're going to be able to go.



No chance it has been sitting there.  Quite possibly someone had overlapping reservations and Wyndham cancelled this one without restoring the points.  That is their Wyndham given right. 

Wyndham is very unwilling to make exceptions as their theory is if they make one exception then everyone will want exceptions.  It does not matter if it would be rebooked in a matter of minutes.  Even if they knew the resort was overbooked I doubt they would make an exception. 

If you do arrive a few days late make sure to notify the resort.  After a certain time it is Wyndham right to "give" your reservation away and when you show up you will be homeless.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 30, 2011)

am1 said:


> No chance it has been sitting there.  Quite possibly someone had overlapping reservations and Wyndham cancelled this one without restoring the points.  That is their Wyndham given right.
> 
> Wyndham is very unwilling to make exceptions as their theory is if they make one exception then everyone will want exceptions.  It does not matter if it would be rebooked in a matter of minutes.  Even if they knew the resort was overbooked I doubt they would make an exception.
> 
> If you do arrive a few days late make sure to notify the resort.  After a certain time it is Wyndham right to "give" your reservation away and when you show up you will be homeless.



I think they are more likely to make an exception for an individual owner's personal reservation with medical documentation than they might be when dealing with someone who does a hefty amount of rentals.  They might not, but they might with documentation.

The note about calling the resort if you are arriving after the check-in date is a good one.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 30, 2011)

learnalot said:


> I



Give them a call, all they can say is no.  I am not going into details, but they can and do make exceptions on a case by case basis.  If it is a rental business trying it, I doubt they would give the time of day.  But the observation is correct, I checked a little while ago and the aviablity for July that I posted earlier is already gone.  Given they could re-book probably by the end of the day goes in your favor if you cannot use it.


----------



## ScubaKat (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for all this great information!!  It is good to know that it is as specific as July through early August and not just summer in general.  We are pretty flexible with our travel plans and usually prefer to avoid the beach during those week just because how crowded it gets.  We have no problems booking in advance and being flexible if things do pop up.

I think we are leaning towards the lower maintenance fees and going with being flexible and points are points...  Now to navigate through all the listings and find something that works with low MF.. low/no closing costs and trying not to go overboard on points..   :whoopie: 

One more question from the thread...  Does Platinum = VIP?  

Thanks!!


----------



## antjmar (Jun 30, 2011)

ScubaKat said:


> One more question from the thread...  Does Platinum = VIP?
> 
> Thanks!!



You wont get VIP if you buy resale (unless wyndham makes a mistake).
sorry I hijacked your thread 

Thank you everyone  for the advice. Hopefully my son will be feeling better and I wont have to make that call.  
If I miss a day I will call them to make sure room is still waiting for me and inquire if they want to try to rent it and give me my points... Doesnt hurt to ask!


----------



## ScubaKat (Jun 30, 2011)

That's no problem at all!  I hope your son feels better... nothing like not feeling well AND having to miss out on vacation.. 



antjmar said:


> You wont get VIP if you buy resale (unless wyndham makes a mistake).
> sorry I hijacked your thread
> 
> Thank you everyone  for the advice. Hopefully my son will be feeling better and I wont have to make that call.
> If I miss a day I will call them to make sure room is still waiting for me and inquire if they want to try to rent it and give me my points... Doesnt hurt to ask!


----------



## am1 (Jun 30, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Give them a call, all they can say is no.  I am not going into details, but they can and do make exceptions on a case by case basis.  If it is a rental business trying it, I doubt they would give the time of day.  But the observation is correct, I checked a little while ago and the aviablity for July that I posted earlier is already gone.  Given they could re-book probably by the end of the day goes in your favor if you cannot use it.



I do not see the difference if it is the same reason.  Both owners paid to purchase the points and both pay their mfs.  

I do believe Wyndham should make exceptions and partly base it on if there is current availability for that time at the resort.  They just need to do it equally across the board.


----------



## antjmar (Jun 30, 2011)

My Son is doing worse need to cancel vacation  
About to cancel my 8 night reservation for a 2 br at westwinds With a check in this saturday. Hope a tugger can enjoy it. Should be online soon.

Wyndham was 100% compassionate about this and took care of me. I am very impressed.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 30, 2011)

antjmar said:


> My Son is doing worse need to cancel vacation
> About to cancel my 8 night reservation for a 2 br at westwinds With a check in this saturday. Hope a tugger can enjoy it. Should be online soon.
> 
> Wyndham was 100% compassionate about this and took care of me. I am very impressed.



Sorry your son is doing worse. I am glad to hear they took care of you. Hope you get to take him somewhere once he is feeling better.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 30, 2011)

am1 said:


> I do not see the difference if it is the same reason.  Both owners paid to purchase the points and both pay their mfs.
> 
> I do believe Wyndham should make exceptions and partly base it on if there is current availability for that time at the resort.  They just need to do it equally across the board.



To me it goes back to the previous policy where they would give "limited points" back  when you cancelled on short notice. From what I understand they changed the policy to address megarenters who would hold reservations up until the very last minute and then cancel -usually too late for anyone else to be able to use the unit. I think the current policy (15 day cancel)  is generally a better one, especially when they are willing and able to take extraordinary circumstances into account. This helps maintain compassion while preventing abuse.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 30, 2011)

[QUOTE[/QUOTE]

Hope your son feels better soon.  I have had an issue to two dozen or so with Wyndham, however, they are not uncompasionant at the Owner Relations department on family emergancies.  I respectfully disagree with the earlier post on the topic, Wyndham should not and apparently does not forgot that the issue of compasion is not to be confused with other issues that face the owners or their coorporate enities.

P.S.  If the unit canceled today, it is gone already (7:40 p.m.).


----------



## am1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Wyndham should show compassion to every one with the same circumstances.  

Anything else is unfair.  

That is great you were able to get wyndham to cancel your reservation.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 30, 2011)

ScubaKat said:


> One more question from the thread...  Does Platinum = VIP?
> 
> Thanks!!



No. You could own a million resale points and you won't b a VIP (in bogus Wyndham name only).  That's a big reason why it makes no sense to pay to be VIP. it is not guaranteed, it is not transferable meaning zero resale value as well as no actual guaranteed benefits (which are themselves of questionable value to begin with).  Makes no sense to pay anything to get it - and they want PLENTY over resale as only full retail counts. 

Don't get suckered into it by slick talking sales weasels.  

The bargain is Wyndham points at resale price. Maybe one of the best values in all of timeshare.


----------



## am1 (Jun 30, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> No. You could own a million resale points and you won't b a VIP (in bogus Wyndham name only).  That's a big reason why it makes no sense to pay to be VIP. it is not guaranteed, it is not transferable meaning zero resale value as well as no actual guaranteed benefits (which are themselves of questionable value to begin with).  Makes no sense to pay anything to get it - and they want PLENTY over resale as only full retail counts.
> 
> Don't get suckered into it by slick talking sales weasels.
> 
> The bargain is Wyndham points at resale price. Maybe one of the best values in all of timeshare.



Wydham retail may not be as great as the sales people say but that does not mean that the benefits are questionable.  VIP benefits not transferring is a good thing.  If they did transfer then everyone would be VIP and you would be right it would be worth very little.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 30, 2011)

am1 said:


> Wydham retail may not be as great as the sales people say but that does not mean that the benefits are questionable.  VIP benefits not transferring is a good thing.  If they did transfer then everyone would be VIP and you would be right it would be worth very little.




The benefits are great. (they used to be better) but no question they are great to have. Unlimited housekeeping,  guest certs and the discount at 60 days not to mention the USA Today delivered to your room have value. But when you consider the difference in cost; retail vs resale, a retail purchase to get VIP cant be justified...Just do the math


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 30, 2011)

am1 said:


> Wydham retail may not be as great as the sales people say but that does not mean that the benefits are questionable.  VIP benefits not transferring is a good thing.  If they did transfer then everyone would be VIP and you would be right it would be worth very little.



Any benefits that have a history of both being cut/reduced and/or the "level" of membership being raised to maintain even the reduced benefits - most of which are penny-anty to begin with (a "free" newspaper? Not even the local one but a USA Today? Maybe an early check in IF available- which we always got if it was available as non-VIP - a relatively small reduction in points on last minute - in other words very much left over - reservations? Again most of which are available to non-VIP members are worth not hundreds but thousands or even thens of thousands of dollars? You'd have to live 3 lifetimes to maybe breakeven if they never reduced the benefits again) are what I deem "questionable".  I have no doubt that those who got VIP back when you could use resale points to reach the various levels do get some value and should use it as best it can be manipulated. But it would be foolish today for anyone to pay the outrageous cost considering the extremely low and non-guaranteed value they represent.  It is strictly a sales pitch item and nothing more now.


----------



## ScubaKat (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks!  I understand VIP and not bothered by the lack of those privileges... but what does Platinum mean?  So much to learn! 



timeos2 said:


> No. You could own a million resale points and you won't b a VIP (in bogus Wyndham name only).  That's a big reason why it makes no sense to pay to be VIP. it is not guaranteed, it is not transferable meaning zero resale value as well as no actual guaranteed benefits (which are themselves of questionable value to begin with).  Makes no sense to pay anything to get it - and they want PLENTY over resale as only full retail counts.
> 
> Don't get suckered into it by slick talking sales weasels.
> 
> The bargain is Wyndham points at resale price. Maybe one of the best values in all of timeshare.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 1, 2011)

ScubaKat said:


> Thanks!  I understand VIP and not bothered by the lack of those privileges... but what does Platinum mean?  So much to learn!



It is a VIP level.  Like frequent flyer programs have privilege categories based on how many miles you log, the (overpriced) VIP program has tiers:  VIP, Gold VIP and Platinum VIP.  Platinum receive the greatest points discount when available - they also forked out the most money.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 1, 2011)

learnalot said:


> It is a VIP level.  Like frequent flyer programs have privilege categories based on how many miles you log, the (overpriced) VIP program has tiers:  VIP, Gold VIP and Platinum VIP.  Platinum receive the greatest points discount when available - they also forked out the most money.



True statement.  Reservations discounts are 25 percent for VIP, 35 percent for Gold and 50 percent for Platium if reserved under 60 days.  Some people have told me discounts may be available for non-VIP members on short notice (the percentages cited have varied, some said they have found some for up to 40 percent).  I am not sure the mechanism for getting the non-VIP discounts.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 1, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> True statement.  Reservations discounts are 25 percent for VIP, 35 percent for Gold and 50 percent for Platium if reserved under 60 days.  Some people have told me discounts may be available for non-VIP members on short notice (the percentages cited have varied, some said they have found some for up to 40 percent).  *I am not sure the mechanism for getting the non-VIP discounts*.



They are posted on the website under "Resort Specials".  If they have a lot of unbooked inventory available, they will often run specials.


----------

